# Van won't start



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

All packed up ready for a few nights away for the New Year. Tried to start the van but had no joy. Heater plug light stays on, injector light stays on and key code light stays on. Engine cranks over as it should but refuses to fire. RAC came to look at it and still no joy so now waiting for transporter to dealers. We are now having New Year at home and not too dissapointed at not going away but wish the van would start!!!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Well from my poor level of mechanics;  

if it turns over reasonably then the battery is OK,  

if it will not fire then the fault may well be in the fuel supply, something blocked so no fuel getting through, or the fuel is contaminated......  

but what type of immobiliser do you have fitted? I believe (and this is based on very poor understanding), that some work by preventing it firing somehow, even if it will turn over, :? 

but if the RAC have failed then it must be a problem that is not easy to find, so the dealer may well be needed to track it down,   

just think of the weather you will miss by not being able to use it - and be thankful! 8O  

Hope it is quickly solved, best wishes for the New Year anyway,  

Dave


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

It wont start till the keycode light goes out,as its not fuelling.Its not recognizing the chip in the key for what ever reason have you tried another key(assuming you have one)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sad day for you.

Modern electronics do have a habit of causing inconveniance at times.

Dave p


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

sideways said:


> It wont start till the keycode light goes out,as its not fuelling.Its not recognizing the chip in the key for what ever reason have you tried another key(assuming you have one)


RAC guy has tried all my keys, including the red one. Van was fine 3 weeks ago when we were last out in it. Fortunately we weren't booked for a ferry, just a couple of nights away for the New Year.

Picking van up tomorrow to be transported to dealers.

At least the van is going away for the New Year!!!!!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have you checked whether you can recode your immobilser? Just a thought as it does not seem to respond could it be in need of reprogramming (if you can do that)?

Presumably that is what a dealer will try, I do not know if they have extra resources to do such things.......

Might be worth checking the handbook for the immobiliser settings if they are available.

Just a thought based on what you have said,

Dave


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Had that once with my Swift lifestyle. Padlock stayed lit, would not start. AA man came out, checked everything, disconnected vehicle battery, reconnected and bingo computer reset and key lock went out and it started. No more trouble after that. Radio needed recoding after that. Might try disconnecting the battery, you can't lose.
Bob


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Penquin said:


> Have you checked whether you can recode your immobilser? Just a thought as it does not seem to respond could it be in need of reprogramming (if you can do that)?
> 
> Presumably that is what a dealer will try, I do not know if they have extra resources to do such things.......
> 
> ...


RAC guy seems to think it is the code reader for the key that is playing up so hence trip to dealers.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

sysinfo said:


> Had that once with my Swift lifestyle. Padlock stayed lit, would not start. AA man came out, checked everything, disconnected vehicle battery, reconnected and bingo computer reset and key lock went out and it started. No more trouble after that. Radio needed recoding after that. Might try disconnecting the battery, you can't lose.
> Bob


He tried that also!!!!!


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Got the van back today and all is well again.

Dealers tried tracing fault and checked out all fuses and supplies etc, found two wires broken so not getting power to immobiliser. Had to strip off insulation from loom where broken wires were, solder in new wires and "Hey Presto" it all works again.

Impressed by service we had as they kept me informed regularly of what they were doing and cost involved.

When we went to collect van I asked out of curiosity how much for a cam belt fitting. Pleasantly surprised at £200 quote although not needing one as had it done a couple of months ago for £325!!!!!!

This whole experience with the electrical fault got me wondering what contingency plans do people have in place for any such breakdowns whilst away touring or even fulltiming?


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Charlieivan

Very interesting here about your problem, firstly I’m glad that it has been resolved without any major works or cost.

As regards to your question on what contingencies others especially on long journeys touring.

I personally carry a selective set of tools which includes electronic multi meter, and a few odds and sods like caffer tape, insulation tap, spare bulbs and so on, one thing I always carry is a tin of start you bastard yes that’s what it called, it can be obtained for most motor factor outlets.

The reason behind this if for instants or van fails to start for no apparent reason because it was working fine the last time you used it, it help to narrow down the cause so if the fuel is contaminated or the heater plug have failed one squirt of this in to the air intake it will make your engine ether start or firer, if it continues to run then its just minor, if it starts and stops then its properly only one or two things maybe both but unlikely if it was running before so its ether the electrics which it was in your case or the lack of fuel perhaps broken fuel pipe fuel pump not working or fuel filter blocked.
I’m not an expert, so take little notice I’m just letting you know how I would approach this possibility and yes it can happen to the best of us, however a little thought and preparation for such eventualities can sometimes help but not always. 

Regards
Ray


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for letting us know the results. Who was the Garage?

I carry a small number of tools in my car and the van when I go anywhere despite having breakdown cover. If you want a list of what I consider essential just let me know.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

BillCreer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for letting us know the results. Who was the Garage?
> 
> I carry a small number of tools in my car and the van when I go anywhere despite having breakdown cover. If you want a list of what I consider essential just let me know.


Garage was Fiat at Blackburn Motorpark and I would recomend them to anyone based on my recent experience with them. As to tools to carry, I do carry a good selection of tools and spares but my query was not really about ability to fix problems yourself but what would you do whilst away if your vehicle HAD to go into a repair garage for any length of time and you were unable to stay in it. Most breakdown cover does provide for accommodation but there is still the problem of having all your clothing and other essentials in the van.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*Engine not starting*

Hi all, I had a similar experience last week with my VW T5 A/S GL,it just would not start, had the RAC out, got the vehicle to local garage, discovered it was the Glow Plug relay. But, I had that same problem back in March, and changed the relay then. Cost of new VW Relay is £75, but they're also available here online at £20 ,,, just a thought...


----------

